# Live betting (23.05.2022-



## smartbet247com (May 23, 2022)

*The cycle was successfully completed, we risked a lot at times , but it paid off quickly , we are ready for new adventures and profits! Good luck to all.
www.smartbet247.com

Bahir Dar 1-2 Sidama goals Ethiopia
Over 4 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 23, 2022)

*Bahir dar vooid *
*==========================*
*Hadiya 0-1 Welkite Ethiopia goals 57min
Over 2 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 23, 2022)

*Hadiya void ..
======================
Zarzis 0-0 Olimpique de Beja Tunisia corners 16min
Over 2,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 23, 2022)

*Zarzis 1-2 Olympique de Beja *
*Woon bank now 1003,50 *
*===============================
Viborg res 0-1 Vejle res Denmark goals 67min
Over 2 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 23, 2022)

*Viborg res 1-2 Vejle res *
*Woon bank now 1007,00 *
*==========================
Smolenice u19 0-0 Slavia Trnava u19 goals 13min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 23, 2022)

*Smolenice u19 6-0 Slavia Trnava *
*Wooon bank now 1010,85 *
*===============================
Swarowski Tirol 2-0 Lask Linz corners Austria 22min
Over 4,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 23, 2022)

*Swarowski Tirol looose 
==========================
Orebro 7-6 Eskilstuna corners Sweden 78min
Over 15 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 23, 2022)

*Orebro loose 
======================
Hamburg 1-2 Hertha Germany corners 26min
Over 5 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 23, 2022)

*Hamburg looose 
=====================
Stjarnan w 1-1 Selfoss w Iceland goals 60min
Over 3 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 23, 2022)

*Stjarnan 3-1 Selfoss w*
*Woon bank now 1014,35 *
*===========================
Torque 3-1 Plaza Colonia Uruguay corners 21min
Over 7 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 24, 2022)

*Torque 7-2 Plaza Colonia *
*Woon bank now 1018,20 *
*==============================
 Victoriano Arenas res 1-0 Puerto Nuevo res Argentina goals 22min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)
Great individual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to get ahead and grow, come and visit us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.*
*www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 24, 2022)

*Victoriano Arenas 2-0 Puento Nuevo res
Woon bank now 1021,70 
===================================
Jonkopings 2-1Skovde corners Sweden  25min
Over 5,5 corner ht @2,20
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 24, 2022)

*Jonkopings loose 
==============================
Villa Espanola 0-1 Cerro goals Uruguay 20min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 24, 2022)

*Villa Espanola loose 
=========================================
Santos 0-0 Banfield goals Sudamericana 20min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 25, 2022)

*Santos 1-1 Banfield *
*Wooon bank now 1026,60 *
*=============================
Union La Carera 2-1 Catolica Ecuador Sudamericana goals
Over 4,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 25, 2022)

*Union la Carera 3-2 Catolica
Woon  bank now 1030,10 
==============================
Northern Tigers 0-0 Monly corners Australia 8min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 25, 2022)

*Northern Tigers looose 
===========================
Gainare Tottori 0-0 Ehime Japan goals 27min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 25, 2022)

*Gainare looose 
=============================
Oita 0-0 Blaublitz Japan corners 30min
Over 1,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 25, 2022)

*Oita 2-0 Blaublitz corners *
*Woon bank now 1033,60 *
*===============================
Vissel Kobe 0-0 Jubilo Iwata goals 84min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,90
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 25, 2022)

*Vissel Kobe looose 
==========================
Skalica u19 2-2 Puchov u19 Slovakia goals 85min
Over 4,5 goals ft @2,70
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 25, 2022)

*Skalica u19 loose 
=========================
Gremio rs w 1-2 Sao Paolo w goals Brazil 72min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 25, 2022)

*Gremio rs looose 
=========================
Al Dhafra 1-1 Al Urooba UAE goals 29min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 25, 2022)

*Al Dhafra loose 
=======================
AC Oulo 0-0 Ilves II goals Finalnd 
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 26, 2022)

*AC Oulo 2-0 Ilves II *
*Woon bank now 1047,10 *
*================================
Suva 2-0 Nasinu 76min Fiji goals
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 26, 2022)

*Suva 3-0 Nasinu *
*Wooon bank now 1050,60 *
*==================================
Paradou u21 1-1 Alger u21 goals 79min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)

Great individual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to get ahead and grow, come and visit us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.*
*www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 26, 2022)

*Paradou u21 2-1 Alger u21 *
*Woon bank now 1054,10 *
*================================  
Umea 1-1 Taby Sweden goals 80min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,20
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 26, 2022)

*Umea 2-2 Taby
Woon bank now 1058,30 
===============================
Bani Yas 0-0 Al Ittihad corners UAE 13min
Over 3,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 26, 2022)

*Bani Yas loose 
=========================
Swarowski 0-2 Rapid Vienna goals Austria 28min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 26, 2022)

*Swarowski 1-2 Rapid Vienna
Woon bank now 1061,80 
=============================
El Masry 0-0 National Bank Egypt goals 24min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,30
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 27, 2022)

*El Masry 0-1 National Bank *
*Woon bank now 1065,40 *
*============================
Samaj 0-1 Mahabir goals Nepal 77min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 27, 2022)

*Samaj 1-1 Mahabir 
Woon bank now 1068,90 
=============================
Ba 0-1 Nadroga Fiji goals 28min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 27, 2022)

*Ba loose 
==============================
Woollongong 1-2 Northbridge goals Australia 34min
Over 3,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 27, 2022)

*Wollongong 2-2 Northbridge
Woon bank now 1073,80 
==============================
Albirex Niigata 0-1 Geylang Singapore corners 32min
Over 2,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 27, 2022)

*Albirex Niigata loose 
=============================
Fremantle w 10-1 Subiaco w corners Australia 71min
Over 13,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 27, 2022)

*Fremantle loose 
====================
Audax Rio u20 1-0 Nova Iguacu u20 Brazil goals 37min
Over 1,5 goals ht @3,30
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 27, 2022)

*Audax Rio u 20 loose 
=============================
Sioni 0-0 Saburtalo Grusia goals 54min
Over 1 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 27, 2022)

*Sioni void ..
======================
Esteghlal Molasani 0-0 Shahin Iran goals 21min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 27, 2022)

*Esteghlal 1-0 Shahin 
Wooon bank now 1077,30 
=========================
Dila Gori 0-1 Lokomotiv Tbilisi Gruzia goals 37min
Over 1,5 goals ht @3,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 28, 2022)

*Dila Gori 1-1 Lokomotiv Tbilisi *
*Woon bank now 1084,30 *
*=============================
Mansfield 2-2 Port Vale corners England 57min
Over 8 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 28, 2022)

*Mansfield void .. 
=======================
Tagautinga u20 0-0 Ceilandense u20 goals Brazil 15min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 28, 2022)

*Tagautinga u20 void ..
=================================
Lugo 3-6 Malaga corners  85min
Over 10 asian corner ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 28, 2022)

*Lugo loose 
=============================
Mushuc Runa 0-0 Dep Cuenca goals 28min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,30
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 29, 2022)

*Mushuc Runa 1-0 Dep Cuenca
Wooon bank now 1089,20 
===========================
Pyramids 0-0 El Masry Egypt corners 23min
Over 2 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 29, 2022)

*Pyramids loose 
==============================
St Etienne 3-0 Auxerre France corners 27min
Over 5 asian corner ht @2,20
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 29, 2022)

*St Etienne loose 
========================
 Est Rio Cuarto 0-0 All Boys Argentina goals 20min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 29, 2022)

*Rio Cuarto loose 
========================
Alcoron 3-2 Eibar corners 52min
Over 9 asian corner ft @2,00
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 29, 2022)

*Alcoron loose 
===========================
Gen Velazquez 1-0 San Marcos Chile goals 78min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,40
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 29, 2022)

*Gen Velasquez loose 
========================
Univ Catolica 0-0 Antofogasta Chile goals 28min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 130 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 29, 2022)

*Univ Catolica 1-0 Antofogasta*
*Woon bank now 1119,70 *
*================================
Cavalier 2-0 Molynes goals Canada 27min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 30, 2022)

*Cavalier loose 
=========================
Atletico Mineiro 7-0 Avai corners 65min
Over 10,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 30, 2022)

*Atletico Mineiro 13-0  Avai*
*Wooon bank now 1023,20 *
*==============================
Indep. Sabaneta 1-2 Sellos Columbianos goals 45+2
Over 5 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)

Great individual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to get ahead and grow, come and visit us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.*
*www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 30, 2022)

*Indep Sabaneta loose 
=======================
Racing de Bafousam 1-0 Union Doala Cameroon goals
Over 2 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 30, 2022)

*Racing de Bafousam 1-2 Union Diola*
*Wooon bank now 1126,70 *
*=======================================
Bamboutos 1-0 Eding Sport Cameroon goals 24min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,40
bet 3,50 (step1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 30, 2022)

*Bamboutos 1-1 Eding Sport *
*Woon bank now 1131,10 *
*==============================
 Mexico youth 0-0 Ghana youth corners 9min
Over 4,5 corner ht @2,40
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 30, 2022)

*Mexico youth looose 
============================
Sol de Oriente 0-0 Real Santuario columbia goals 31min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 7(step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 30, 2022)

*Sol de Oriente 1-0 Real Santuario *
*Woon bank now 1134,60 *
*=============================
Est Medelin 0-1 Leones res columbia goals 58min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 30, 2022)

*Est Medelin loose 
=============================
Colo Colo 0-0 Nublense goals Chile 9min
Over 1 asian goal ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 31, 2022)

*Colo Colo looose 
=============================
Belouizdad 1-2 Biskra Algeria corners 55min
Over 6,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 31, 2022)

*Belouizdad 4-4 Biskra
Woon bank now 1138,10 
============================
Vastra 1-0 Astrio Sweden goals 61min
Over 2 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 31, 2022)

*Vastra 3-0 Astrio 
Woon bank now 1141,95 
=================================
Comunicasiones res 0-0 Colegiales res Argetnina goals 19min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 31, 2022)

*Comunicasiones res .. loose 
===========================
Dep Quindio 0-0 Tigres 60 min columbia
Over 1 asian goals ft @2,20
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (May 31, 2022)

*Dep Quindio void ..
============================
Fernandez Vial 0-0 Union San Felipe Chile corners 5min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 1, 2022)

*Fernandez Vial loose 
=============================
Gangwan res 0-1 Daegu res goals Korea
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,40
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 1, 2022)

*Gangwan res looose 
=========================*
*Chuncheon 0-0 Goyang Korea goals 24min
Over  0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 60 (step 5)
===================================
Chuncheon 1-0 Goyang
Woon bank now 1155,45 
=======================================
Namdong 0-0 Pyeongchang Korea goals 76min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 1, 2022)

* Namdong loose 
=========================
Vissel Kobe 4-1 Kataller Toyama corners 50min
Over 10 asian corner ft @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 1, 2022)

*Vissel Kobe 10-1 Kataller *
*Woon bank now 1158,95 *
*=============================
Jeff Utd 1-0 Zweigen Japan goals 52min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,50
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 1, 2022)

*Jeff Utd 1-2 Zweigen *
*Wooon bank now 1164,20 *
*=========================
Sivasspor u19 3-0 Antalyaspor u19 goals Turkey 63min
Over 4,5 goals ft @2,40
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 1, 2022)

*Sivasspor u19 5-0 Antalyaspor u19 *
*Woon bank now 1169,10 *
*=====================================
Vietnam 1-0 Afganistan goals  54min
Over 2 asian goals ft @2,20
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 1, 2022)

*Vietnam void ..*
*=======================*
*Hatayspor u19 0-0 Gaziantep u19 goals 65min
Over 1 asian goals ft @2,20
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 1, 2022)

*Hatayspor u19 loose 
==========================
Czezch Rep u20 3-0 Croatia u20 goals 63min
Over 4 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 2, 2022)

*Czeczh Rep u20 loose 
=================================
Tuggeranong 0-0 Canberra White Australia corners 0min
Over 5 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 2, 2022)

*Tuggerranong loose 
=====================
Tuggeranong 1-1 Canberra White goals 53min
Over 4 asian goals ft @2,30
bet 28(step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 2, 2022)

*Tuggeranong loose 
==========================
Khad 0-0 Khukh Mongolia goals 34min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 2, 2022)

*Khad loose 
=======================
Ghana youth 4-1 Indonesia youth corners 70min
Over 7,5 corner ft @2,10
bet 130 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 2, 2022)

*Ghana youth loose 
============================
Dep Liniers  res2-0 Victoriano Arenas res goals Argentina 
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,15
bet 300 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 2, 2022)

*Dep Liniers res 3-0 Victoriano Arenas res*
*Woon bank now 1271,60 *
*===================================
Mexico youth 2-2 Venezuela youth corners 19min
Over 6,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)
Great individual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to get ahead and grow, come and visit us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.*
*www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 2, 2022)

*Mexico youth 4-5 Venezuela youth*
*Wooon bank now 1275,60 *
*================================
Dibba 1-0 Kiang West Gambia goals 38min
Over 1,5 goals ht @4,70
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 2, 2022)

*Dibba 1-1 Kiang West *
*Wooon bank now 1290,40 *
*=================================
Georgia 5-0 Gibraltar corners 51min
Over 9,5 corner ft @2,30
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 3, 2022)

*Georgia loose 
====================
Olympia w 0-2 Clarence Zebras w corners Australia 19min
Over 5,5 corner ht @2,10
bet  8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 3, 2022)

*Olympia w 3-4 Clarence Zebras*
*Wooon bank now 1294,80 *
*==============================
Manly Utd 0-0 Sutherland Sharks Australia goals 8min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 3, 2022)

*Manly utd void ..
===========================
Melbourne Knights 1-0 South Melbourne Australia goals 65min
Over 2 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 3, 2022)

*Melbourne Knights 2-1 South Melbourne *
*Woon bank now 1298,80 *
*====================================
Mindil Aces 4-3 Darwin corners Australia 61min
Over 10,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 4 (step1 )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 3, 2022)

*Mindil Aces 6-5 Darwin 
Woon bank now 1302,80 
=================================
Colon res 0-0 Atl Tucuman res Argentina corners 9min
Over 3,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 3, 2022)

*Colon res loose 
===========================
Al Sinaah 1-1 Al- Basra Iraq goals 70min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 3, 2022)

* Al Sinaah loose 
============================
Japs 3-1 SJK Corners Finland 24min
Over 6,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 3, 2022)

*Japs 5-3 SJK *
*Woon bank now 1306,80 *
*==============================
Estonia u21 0-1 Azerbaijan u21 corners 31min
Over 2,5 corner ht @2,30
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 3, 2022)

*Estonia u21 0-3 Azerbaijan corners*
*Woon bank now 1312,00 *
*================================
Malta u21 0-3 Slovakia u21 corners 22min
Over 5,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 4, 2022)

*Malta u21 loose 
========================
France youth 1-5 Argentina youth corners 56min
Over 9,5 corner ft @2,00 
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 4, 2022)

*France youth loose 
=========================
Finland 1-0 Bosnia goals  63min
Over 2 asian goals ft @3,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 4, 2022)

*Finland void ... 
========================
Bahia 0-2 Cricuima corners Brazil 36min
Over 3 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 5, 2022)

*Bahia void ..
======================
Central Coast 0-0 Bonnyrig Australia goals 18min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 5, 2022)

*Central Coast loose 
============================
Kataller 1-0 Kamatamare Japan goals 73min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 5, 2022)

*Kataller loose 
=========================
Sidney NPL 2-2 Woollongong goals Australia 75min
Over 5 asian goals ft @2,30
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 5, 2022)

*Sidney NPL 3-3 Woollongong *
*Woon bank now 1343 *
*=================================
Gwangju 1-1 Chungnam 79min Korea
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 5, 2022)

*Gwangju 3-2 Chungnam 
Woon bank now 1347,40 
==========================
Gifu 3-2 Vanraure Japan corners 72min
Over 7 asian corner ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 5, 2022)

*Gifu void..
=========================
Forward 0-2 Pitea Sweden goals 46min
Over 4 asian goals ft @2,20
bet  4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 5, 2022)

*Forward void ..
======================
Atl. Progreso 2-4 La Luz goals  Uruguay 72min
Over 7 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 4 (step1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 5, 2022)

*Atl Progreso loose 
=========================
Trollhatan 2-0 IFK Malmo sweden goals 52min
Over 3,5  goals ft @2,10
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 6, 2022)

*Trollhatan loose 
=============================
Kingston City u21 0-0 Brunswick Australia goals
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 6, 2022)

*Kingston City u21 2-2 Brunswick u21
Woon bank now 1351,4 
=======================================
Bulleen Lions 6-0 Moreland City goals Australia 69min
Over 7 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 6, 2022)

*Bulleen Lions 8-0  Moreland City*
*Wooon bank now 1355,4 *
*=================================
Gimnasia LP  res 1-0 Estudiantes ls res goals Argentina 23min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 6, 2022)

*Gimnasia LP res looose 
===========================
Lanus res 0-0 Rosario Central res Argentina goals 22min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 6, 2022)

*Lanus res 0-1 Rosario Central res*
*Woon bank now 1360,20 *
*=========================
Algeria youth 0-0 Comoros youth goals 4min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 6, 2022)

*Algeria youth void ..
=============================
Latvia 2-0 Liechtenchtein corners 21min
Over 4,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 6, 2022)

*Latvia 6-1 Liechtenchtein corners*
*Woon bank now 1364,60 *
*==================================
TPS 8-1 PK 35 Finland corners  62min
Over 12,5 corner ft @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 6, 2022)

*TPS 9-5 PK 35 corners
Wooon bank now 1369,00 
===============================
Iceland 1-1 Albania goals 69min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 6, 2022)

*Iceland loose 
=========================
Algeria 1-0 Niger 57min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,40
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 6, 2022)

*Algeria loose 
===========================
Rosario Central 0-0 Lanus Argentina corners 11min
Over 3,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 7, 2022)

*Rosario Central 3-2 Lanus corners
Woon bank now 1373 
===================================
Bulgaria u19 0-4 Bosnia u19 corners 41min
Over 4,5 corner ht @2,40
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 7, 2022)

*Bulgaria u19 looose 
============================
Wuhan 0-1 Hebei China corners 14min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 7, 2022)

*Wuhan loose 
======================
Sorrento 0-0 Murdoch Australia goals 18min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 7, 2022)

*Sorrento 1-1 Murdoch
Woon bank now 1377 
=========================
Green Gully 3-0 Whitllesea Australia goals 86min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,25
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 7, 2022)

*Green Gully 4-0 Whitllesea 
Woon bank now 1382,00 
============================
Ferro Caril res 0-0 Camioneros res goals Argentina 35min
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,30
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 7, 2022)

*Ferro Caril res looose 
============================
Finland u21 2-0 Azerbaijan u21 goals 63min
Over 3 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 7, 2022)

*Finland u21 void
==========================
Acassuso res 0-0 Comunicaciones res Argentina goals 25min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,40
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 7, 2022)

*Acassuso res loose 
=========================
Slovakia u21 1-2 Romania u21 corners 27min
Over 5 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 7, 2022)

*Slovakia u21 void ..
=========================
Faroe Island u21 0-0 Serbia u21 goals 53min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,15
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 7, 2022)

*Faroe Island u21 1-1 Serbia u21 
Woon bank now 1388,4 
==============================
Israel u21 2-0 San Marino u21 goals 60min
Over 4 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 7, 2022)

*Israel u21 loose 
========================
Haiti 0-0 Montserrat corners 17min
Over 2,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 7, 2022)

*Haiti 3-0  Montserrat *
*Woon bank now 1392,4 
=========================*
*Londrina 0-0 Tombense Brazil goals
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 8, 2022)

*Londrina 1-0 Tombense *
*Woon bank now 1396,40  *
*============================
Tanzania 0-0 Algeria goals 23min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 8, 2022)

*Tanzania 0-1 Algeria*
*Woon bank now 1402,90 *
*==============================
Kuwait 0-0 Indonesia goals 37min
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,60
bet 5 (step 1 )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 8, 2022)

*Kuwait 1-1 Indonesia
Woon bank now 1415,90 
==========================
Congo 0-0 Gambia goals 69min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,20
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 8, 2022)

*Congo 1-0 Gambia*
*Woon bank now 1420,90 *
*===============================
USM Alger 0-0 Belouizdad Algeria goals 7min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,50
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 9, 2022)

*USM Alger loose 
===========================
Shonkhoruud 1-4 Khukh Mongolia goals
Over 8,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 9, 2022)

*Shonkhoruud looose 
============================
Muhoroni 0-0 Muranga Mongolia goals 24min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 9, 2022)

*Muhoroni 1-0 Muranga *
*Woon bank now 1427,9 *
*=============================
 Muhoroni 2-0 Muranga 82min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,60
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 9, 2022)

*Muhoroni 3-0 Muranga
Woon  bank now 1435,90 
=============================
Tianjin 2-1 Shenzhen China corners 24min
Over 5,5 asian corner ht @2,40
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 9, 2022)

*Tianjin loose 
=======================
Slovan Sabinov u19 0-2 Slavoj Slovakia 67min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 10, 2022)

*Slovan Sabinov loose 
===========================
Chile 0-0 Tunisia goals
Over 1 goals ht @2,42
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 10, 2022)

*Chile 0-1 Tunisia void 
============================
Bentleigh Greens u21 1-0 Melbourne Knights corners 14min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 10, 2022)

*Bentleigh Greens u21 void ..
===========================
Nanjing 1-1 Jaingxi China goals 82min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,15
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 10, 2022)

*Nanjing loose 
===========================
Japan 1-0 Ghana corners 17min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 10, 2022)

*Japan loose 
=====================
Manly Utd 0-0 Sidney NPL Australia goals 81min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,30
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 10, 2022)

*Manly utd looose 
================================
Hang Sai 1-0 Atletico Macau goals 16min
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 210 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 10, 2022)

*Hang Sai void ..
=======================
Defensa res  0-2 Lanus res corners 41min
Over 2,5 corner ht @2,20
bet 210 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 10, 2022)

*Defensa res loose 
===========================
Shahid 0-0 Navad Iran goals 70min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,30
bet 420 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 10, 2022)

*Shahid loose 
====================
Azerbaijan 0-0 Slovenia goals
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,40
bet 850 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 11, 2022)

*Azerbaijan loose 
=======================
Henan 0-0 Zhejiang goals China 21min
Over  0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 1700 (step 9)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 11, 2022)

*Henan 1-0 Zhejiang *
*Woon bank now 1650,90 
====================================*
*Jippo 1-0 Reipas Finland goals 30min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 11, 2022)

*Jippo 1-1 Reipas*
*Wooon bank now 1656,90 *
*==================================
Ukraine 0-0 Armenia corners 7min
Over  3,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)
The cycle was successfully completed, we risked a lot at times , but it paid off quickly , we are ready for new adventures and profits! Good luck to all.*
www.smartbet247.com


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 11, 2022)

*Ukraine loose 
==========================
Macara w 0-0 Dep Quito w Ecuador goals30min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 11, 2022)

*Macara w 0-1 Dep Quito w 
Woon bank now 1663,90 
================================
Honka w 1-1 Ilves w goals 78min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 11, 2022)

*Honka w loose 
===========================
Faroe Islands 2-3 Lithuania corners 69min
Over 7,5 corner ft @2,30
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 11, 2022)

*Faroe Islands loose 
============================
England 1-1 Italy corners 56min
Over 5,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 11, 2022)

*England loose 
=========================
Corinthians 3-3 Juventude corners 72min
Over 8,5 corner ft @2,10
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 11, 2022)

*Corinthians 4-5 Juventude  *
*Woon bank now 1672,90 *
*==============================
Fluminense 1-1 Atletico GO corners Brazil 14min
Over 5,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 11, 2022)

*Fluminense 4-5 Atletico GO
Woon bank now 1677,90 
============================
Junior 6-1 Atl Bucamaranga corners Columbia
Over 11,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 12, 2022)

*Junior loose 
=======================
Blacktown City u20 2-0 Apia Tigers u20 Australia corners 
Over 5 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 12, 2022)

*Blacktown city 6-1 Apia Tigers u20*
*Woon bank now 1682,90 *
*==================================
France youth 0-1 Venezuela youth goals 17min
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,50
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 12, 2022)

*France youth loose 
=======================
GrIFK 9-4 Tampere Utd Finland corners 71min
Over 16 corner ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 12, 2022)

*GrIFK 12-7 Tampere Utd
Woon bank now 1687,90 
============================
Georgia 0-0 Bulgaria goals 82min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 12, 2022)

*Gerogia loose ;(
==========================
Greece 0-0 Kosovo goals 10min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,70
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 12, 2022)

*Greece loose 
========================
The Strongest 0-3 Bolivar Bolivia goals 77min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 13, 2022)

*The Strongest loose 
=================================
Central Cordoba 0-0 Boca Juniors goals 10min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,90
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 13, 2022)

*Central Cordoba loose 
===========================
Oakleigh Cannon 1-1 Heidelberg Australia goals  35min
Over 2,5 goals ht @3,00
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 13, 2022)

*Oakleigh Cannon loose 
==========================
 Guangxi 2-0 Zibo Cuju China goals 21min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 210 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 13, 2022)

*Guangxi 2-1 Zibo Cuju *
*Wooon bank now 1743,90 *
*==============================
PSIS Semarang 0-0 Persita
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 13, 2022)

*PSIS Semarang 3-0 Persitas*
*Woon bank now 1749,40 *
*=============================
Ansan Greeners 0-0 Bucheon goals Korea 30min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,40
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 13, 2022)

*Ansan Greeners 1-0 Bucheon*
*Woon bank now 1756,40 *
*================================
Mtibwa 0-0 Ruvu 26min Tanzania goals 
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,40
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 13, 2022)

*Mtibwa 1-0 Ruvu *
*Woon bank now 1763,40 *
*==============================
Raufos II 0-1 Molde II corners 8min
Over 5,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 13, 2022)

*Raufoss II loose 
======================
Kazakhstan 0-0 Slovakia goals 18min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 13, 2022)

*Kazakhstan 1-0 Slovakia*
*Woon bank now 1679,40 *
*=============================
Ugyen 4-1 Gelsar Bhutan goals 70min
Oveer 6,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 13, 2022)

*Ugyen loose 
========================
SJK 1-1 Inter Turku corners 17min Finland 
Over 5 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 14, 2022)

*SJK loose 
=======================
Palestine 1-0 Philipines corners 20min
Over 3,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 14, 2022)

*Palestine 4-4 Philipines*
*Woon bank now 1774,40 *
*=========================
Sidama Bunna 2-2 Arba Ethiopia corners 35min
Over 5 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 14, 2022)

*Sidama Bunna void..
=====================================
Mitchelton w  3-3 Logan w goals70min
Over 7 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 14, 2022)

*Mitchelton w 5-3 Logan w
Woon bank now 1779,40 
==================================
Arsenal Sarandi 0-0 San Lorenzo res Argentina goals
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 14, 2022)

*Arsenal Sarandi res .. *
*===============================*
*River Plate res 3-2 Colon res corners 48min
Over 10 asian corner ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 14, 2022)

*River PLate res loose 
==========================
India 2-0 Hong Kong goals 77min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,50
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 14, 2022)

*India 4-0 Hong Kong *
*Woon bank now 1794,40 *
*================================
Armenia 1-4 Scotland goals 59min
Over 6,5 goals ft @2,50
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 14, 2022)

*Armenia loose 
=====================
Ituzaingo res 0-0 Colegiales res Argentina goals
Over 1 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 15, 2022)

*Ituzaingo res 1-1 Colegiales res 
Wooon bank now 1800,40 
============================
Haiti 3-0 Guayana goals 
Over 4 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 15, 2022)

*Haiti 6-0 Guyana *
*Woon bank now 1805,90 *
*==================================
Cerro Porteno 1-0 Resistencia 51min Paraguay goals
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 15, 2022)

*Cerro Porteno loose 
=========================
Ethiopia Bunna 0-1 Adama Ethiopia goals
Over  1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)

Great individual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to get ahead and grow, come and visit us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.*
*www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 15, 2022)

*Ethiopia  Bunna looose 
==========================
St George 1-0 Wollongong corners Australia 17min
Over 4,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 15, 2022)

*St George 4-1 Wollongong 
Woon bank now 1812,9 
================================
Rochdale u23 0-0 Mitchelton u23 goals 31min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 15, 2022)

*Rochdale u23 loose *
*=========================*
*Shanghai 1-0 Guangzhou goals 88min
Over 1,5 goals ft @4,50
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 15, 2022)

*Shanghai loose 
=================================
Wuhan Wangtze 0-2 Wuhan corners China 27min
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,30
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 15, 2022)

*Wuhan looose 
============================
Tamperley res 3-1 Villa Dalmine res corners Argentina  36min
Over 5 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 15, 2022)

*Tamperley res 5-1 Villa Damine res 
Woon bank now 1821,90 
=================================
Almirante Brown res 1-0 Def Belgrano res Argentina corners 20min
Over 3,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 15, 2022)

*Almirante Brown res  5-1 Def Belgriano 
Woon bank now 1826,90 
================================
 M'saken 0-1 Marsa Tunisia goals 16min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 15, 2022)

*M'Saken 0-2 Marsa
Woon  bank now 1831,90 
==============================
 Frigg 0-0 Skeid Norway goals 7min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,40
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 16, 2022)

*Frigg looose 
==================
Oakland Roots 1-1 New Mexico goals USL59min
Over 3 asian goals ft @2,20
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 16, 2022)

*Oakland roots .. void ..
===========================
Raja Casablanca 0-0 WAC Casablanca goals Morocco 24min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,40
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 16, 2022)

*Raja Casablanca 1-0 WAC Casablanca
Woon bank now 1840,90 
==============================
Sylvia 1-1 Motala Sweden goals 22min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 17, 2022)

*Sylvia looose 
=========================
Nantong 0-0 Guanxi China goals 24min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 17, 2022)

*Nantong loose 
=========================
Eastern Suburs u23 1-0 Logan u23 corners 27min
Over 3 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 17, 2022)

*Eastern Suburs u23 .. void 
=================================
Khangarid 1-2 Buganuud goals Mongolia 80min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 17, 2022)

*Khangarid loose 
==============================
Box Hill 1-0 Melbourne VIctory NPL Australia goals 32min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 17, 2022)

*Box Hill loose 
===========================
Gimcheon 3-2 Suwon corners Korea 87min
Over 5,5 corner ft @2,10
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 17, 2022)

*Gimcheon 3-3 Suwon 
Woon bank now 1875,90 
============================
Eastern Suburs 5-1 Logan corners Australia 64min
Over 9 asian corner ft @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 17, 2022)

*Eastern Suburs 9-3 Logan*
*Woon bank now 1881,40 *
*===========================
Beijing Sport 0-0 Chinjiang goals China 55min
Over 1 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 17, 2022)

*Beijing Sport 1-1 Chinjiang *
*Woon bank now 1886,40 *
*==============================
Thimphu 1-0 Namla Bhutan goals 28min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 17, 2022)

*Thimphu loose 
==========================
Guarani w 1-0 Gen Cabalero w goals 27min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 17, 2022)

*Guarani w  loose 
======================
Persebaya 1-2 Persib 82min goals
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,40
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 18, 2022)

*Persebaya 1-3 Persib*
*Wooon bank now 1895,40 *
*===========================
Honda 1-0 Criacao Japan goals 24min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2.00
bet 5 (step 1 )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 18, 2022)

*Honda 1-1 Criacao *
*Woon bank now 1900,40 *
*==============================
Sony Sendai 0-0 Honda Lock Japan goals 48min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,20
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 18, 2022)

*Sony Sendai looose 
============================
Albion 0-0 Montevideo Wanderers goals Uruguay 21min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 18, 2022)

*Albion looose 
================================
Futgol u20 1-0  Araguari u20 28min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 18, 2022)

*Futgol u20 loose 
========================
Basel 1-0 Xamax corners 33min
Over 2 asian corners ht @2,10
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 18, 2022)

*Basel loose 
========================
Sturm Graz 1-3 Kapfenberg corners 22min
Over 6,5 corner ht @2,20
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 18, 2022)

*Sturm Graz 8-6 Kapfenberg*
*Woon bank now 1945,40 *
*================================
Paide 0-1 Kuressaare Estonia goals 72min
Over 2 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 18, 2022)

*Paide void .,,
======================
12 de Octubre 0-0 Cerro Porteno Paraguay goals 36min 
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,80
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 18, 2022)

*12 de Octubre loose 
=========================
Nublense 0-1 Indep Caucaunies Chile goals 50min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 19, 2022)

*Nublense 1-2 Indep Caucanies 
Woon bank now 1951,4 
=============================
Nagano Parceiro 1-1 Vanraure   53min
Over 3 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 19, 2022)

* Nagano Parceiro void ..
==============================
Sunshine Coast 0-0 Capalaba Australia corners 60min
Over 3 asian corner ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 19, 2022)

*Sunshine Coast loose 
===============================
Balestier 0-4 Lion City Singapore goals 61min
Over 5,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 19, 2022)

*Balestier 1-6 Lion City*
* Woon bank now 1956,40 *
*==================================
OLS 1-1 JJK Finland goals27min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 19, 2022)

*OLS  loose 
=========================
Shakhtar Karagandy 1-1 Kuzuljar Kazakhstan goals  59min
Over 3 asian goals ft @2,20
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 19, 2022)

*Shakhtar Karagandy void..
==========================
Astana 0-0 Aksu Kazakhstan goals 32min
Over  0,5 goals ht @2,40
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 19, 2022)

*Astana 1-0 Aksu*
*Woon bank now 1965,40 *
*===================================
New England 0-0 Minessota USA goals 31min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 19, 2022)

*New England 0-1 Minessota
Woon bank now 1971,9 
===========================
FUS Rabat 2-0 Berkane Morocco goals 72min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 19, 2022)

*FUS Rabat looose 
==========================
New York City 3-0 Colorado corners USA 63min
Over 6,5 corners ft @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 20, 2022)

*New York City loose 
===============================
Mexico u20 5-0 Suriname u20 goals
Over 8 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 20, 2022)

*Mexico u20 void ..*
*==========================*
*Instranden 1-3 Rosenborg II goals Norway 66min
Over 5 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 20, 2022)

*Instranden 4-3 Rosenborg *
*Woon bank now 1976,90 *
*==================================
Dinamo Tbilisi 4-0 Gagra Georgia goals 78min
Over 4,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 20, 2022)

*Dinamo Tbilisi 5-0Gagra*
*Woon bank now 1981,9 *
*=================================
Ayacucho res 1-2 Melgar res Peru goals 
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 20, 2022)

*Ayacucho 2-2 Melgar res*
*Wooon bank now 1986,9 *
*=================================
Sao Paolo u20 1-0 Atl Mineiro u20 goals 28min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step  1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 20, 2022)

*Sao Paolo u20 looose 
====================================
Godoy 6-1 Defensa corners Argentina 64min
Over 10,5 corner ft @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 20, 2022)

*Godoy loose *
*===========================*
*Manaus u19 6-0 Atl Amonenze u19 goals 65min
Over 9asian goals ft @2,10
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 20, 2022)

*Manuas 11-0 Atl Amonenze u19*
*Woon bank now 2005,90 !  *
*Good evening for everyone. ! Tomorrow we start new cycle.*


----------

